# could we be pregnant?



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok I need some information here. I am not really great with charting or following how long my cycle is. So I dont really know when in the cycle pregnancy is possible. So here it goes. My p starts btn the5th and the 7th EVERY month, since my cycle returned after my son was born I have been regular I have been having actual periods for about 9 mos to 1 year now regular. On the 27th of August my husband and I had our first night out ALone in well over 1 year , We went out and sang Karaoke, and drank a bit. For the first time in my parenting career i drank a bit too much (I really trust the sitters that were home with my kids) and we wer not as cautious as we usually are. Anyway Now I have been counting the days until my moon arrives and today is the 7th and still no signs.
Is it even possible to get pregnant at that point in the cycle, I mean haven't things already been pretty much set in motion? Isnt 9 days before you start too close to get pg? I guess I thought some of you might have some info for me about the possibility of pregnancy
Also I am tandem breastfeeding a 23mo and a 12mo
Wife to Bobby, mommy to joey 01/14/05, kai 11/1/06 Alexis 8/25/07
.







:







:




























::aqu a:


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's very unlikely if your cycle is about 30 days long to ovulate later than day 20. A shorter luteal phase than 10 days wouldn't give a baby much chance to implant. If ovulation is over and done with and a whole day's gone by then you pretty much can't get pregnant. Sometimes ovulation is delayed by stress(and the subsequent period would be delayed too) in that case there'd be some chance of conception later than usual. But I'm gonna say pregnancy is quite unlikely for you this time.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, this is lots of math, so forgive me if I stop making sense. Based on only what you've said, your cycle could be between 28 and 33 days any given month. So let's say you have a 30-31 day cycle.

The shortest luteal phase that can generally support a pregnancy is 10 days. Longest luteal phase that a women usually could have is 16 days.

So you could have ovulated between days 14 and 21 in your cycle.
(Calendar - August 19 to 28 - depending on if you started on the 5th or 7th this month).

So while there is the tiniest chance that you caught the egg on the 27th, it seems unlikely. You would have to have started your last period on the 6th or 7th of August, and have an extremely short luteal phase in order to have conceived. I'd say your chance is like .01%. Something like 1 in 10,000.


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I did do a test and it came back neg witch I was expecting, however as of yet no moon, no symptoms that she is coming, except i have been mabye a bit weepy. I keep thinking that I started and run to the bathroom but it is only whiteish moitsure (tmi) i know. I will keep posted, thank you for the responses, It makes me feel somewhat better, but without af coming to visit I am still worried


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

Just a little update, I have not re-tested but I am now 7 days late, and after looking at last months calender I actually started on the 8th of August not the 5 th..... so now I am reaaaallyyy getting worried, also a bit more worn down than usual , but really nestie only want to organize my house, I dont know but I am really starting to think I am preggo.

AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont know if anyone is reading this thread but today is the 15th now 10 days late and counting............

totally embracing the idea of 4 babies under 4 sounds grezat fruntastizk


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

i'm reading.....


----------



## Mama Jay (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the same problem! I am two weeks late and have taken many PT and they are all -. I keep thinking I am starting and run to the bathroom as well and it is just the discharge.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

let us know how it's going.
i'm on the same boat, sort of.
my period goes anywhere from between 28-30 days (i'm still not that well-versed in charting my ovulation patterns) but i am very, very regular.
i am 3 days late already (if there's 30 days in between) and tests are coming out neg. i think i'm experiencing pregnancy symptoms but they could just be pms. but my pms doesn't usually last 3 days without the period arriving. so i don't know...
i think we're ttc







and the suspense is just killing me!


----------



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Joeymama....how are things going?


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

Joeymama??

Yay or nay?


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

News?


----------



## ReikiMommy07 (Dec 13, 2007)

:, can we congratulate you on a new babe coming?


----------

